
The Monkey and the Apple (2016) - nkurz
http://steve-yegge.blogspot.com/2016/11/the-monkey-and-apple.html?m=1
======
swah
Steve Yegge is back! What is this website
[http://wyvernsource.com/](http://wyvernsource.com/) he links to?

------
gsylvie
Why the "?m=1" in the URL ?

